

Iron Rivals: Fantasy-themed strategy game powered by football statistics - ir-jason
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/iron-rivals-fantasy-themed-strategy-game-powered-by-football-statistics/
Jason here! Happy to answer questions, and we appreciate your consideration.
======
ir-jason
Happy to answer questions - thanks for taking a look!

